# Plugin-Pfad auswählen?



## N2nk (17. Juli 2008)

moin, hab des problem das wenn ich blasc installieren will, kurz vor dem start der eigentlichen installation sich ein fenster öffnet: Plugin-Pfad auswählen
was genau will des prob da eigentlich für ein pfad (verzeichniss)?
habe viele verzeichnisse aufprobiert (auch des installationsverzeichnis, wow verzeichniss usw.)
egal was, immer kommt dann die fehlermeldung: Dies is kein für das Modul gültiges Verzeichnis (übersetzen)
also schon langsam nervt des mich total, wollte blasc neu installieren weil auf einmal meine charakterdaten nicht mehr übertragen wurden und des obwohl immer die meldung untern erschienen ist: Charkterdaten erfolgreich übertragen usw


----------



## PatrickBlack (2. August 2008)

das selbe problem habe ich auch!!!

welcher modul- und plugin-pfad ist gemeint???

*mal nach oben schiebt und auf baldige lösung hofft*


----------



## Obivank (6. August 2008)

mir geht es genauso ich hab kp was da rein muss -.-


----------



## freakhole (15. August 2008)

hab das selbe Problem!

weiss nicht ob es daran liegt doch meine chark - daten werden schon ewig nicht mehr übertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   hab schon 2 x neu installiert aber komm an diesem Plugin und modul kram nicht vorbei und weiss ja nicht ob das die ursache ist weswegen es nicht klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharteel83 (22. August 2008)

hab selbes problem auch schon länger


----------



## m@r1@n (5. September 2008)

habe das gleiche problem
könnte bitte wer helfen


----------



## m@r1@n (5. September 2008)

lol 2 sek nach dem post ging es auf einmal... buffed hilft also doch xD


----------



## flaex (24. September 2008)

Hallo,

schaut bitte unter Vista nach, ob bei der installierten Firewall der BLASC-Installer auch Verbindungen ins Internet aufbauen darf. Daran lag es bei mir. Ich benutze die Sunbelt Personal Firewall.

MfG
flaex


----------



## Danjaitawi (24. September 2008)

Ich sehe schon, das ich hier Gott-Lob nicht die Einzige mit diesem Problem bin. Aber wie nennt sich denn nun der Plugin-Pfad, den ich Auswählen soll...?...

Bitte lasst mich net dumm sterben........


----------

